# Amos Lee on crack!



## Cash (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Maltese who just turned 4 months old. I used to feed him Purina Puppy Chow before I started this forum. 

So after reading quite a bit I realized I should be feeding him a better quality food so I started using Wellness Holistic Select 1.5 weeks ago 

Now don't get me wrong I love my Amos Lee but now he is running around like he's on speed or crack! He's 20 times more active and I'm wondering if this is normal. He can't even slow down enough to cuddle. 

Is this normal? I've never had a dog to be this active. Are Maltese always this hyperactive?

Please make it stop! lol


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Petey goes through spells of Zommies but I would not call him hyperactive. Good luck.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine does the same the thing and always has--he's now 16 months, we brought him home at 10 weeks. He breaks out into zoomies and does laps around the house like a madman. Sometimes he'll do 10 or more! My friend and I got Maltese around the same time and discussed the zoomies--she looked it up and found it's common in the breed. I'm sure others will chime in and give their zoomies' stories!

For us, it doesn't get old. We get a kick out of him each time--the determination in his little face is hilarious, as is the sound of the little feet hitting the ground--he's a white ball of fire.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I found when Pipper was a puppy, once he finally settled down and went to sleep, ( which seemed to be a rare occasion), I wouldn't even move or barely breathe for fear of waking him up. :w00t: You learn to hold your bladder for a very long time if they are sleeping in your lap :HistericalSmiley:. Don't worry, it will get better. Now he sleeps all day long.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> I found when Pipper was a puppy, once he finally settled down and went to sleep, ( which seemed to be a rare occasion), I wouldn't even move or barely breathe for fear of waking him up. :w00t: You learn to hold your bladder for a very long time if they are sleeping in your lap :HistericalSmiley:. Don't worry, it will get better. Now he sleeps all day long.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Been there before. lol It is amazing how long you can "hold it" :HistericalSmiley: Hahahahahheeee :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow - he must be feeling great on the new food!

My Daisy was like that too. She would run around and play all day. She would wake up in the middle of the night and just run in circles. We called her Crazy Daisy. She probably was 8 months old or so before she would sit and snuggle with me.

Don't worry - he will calm down as he gets older.
Just look at it as a sign that he is a happy and healthy little guy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is a puppy. They sleep, eat, poop, and ZOOM! He will eventually settle down but they will always like to play.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You know, I have heard of accounts where dogs switched food and it made this drastic difference in this or that, but personally I have never seen it myself. The most I have ever noticed is how Fromm, particularly the Surf and Turf put a sheen on my boys coats, and if you look at their face book page you will see the pets eating it have amazing coats. I was taken off guard by it because I didn't expect to be able to notice a difference on a maltese coat but I did.

My boys came to me on Eukanuba *shrugs* so I switched them right away and they have been on great food ever since. When I switched Tucker to home cooking, his tear stains went away. Still, none of this is a drastic change.

Now puppies, are the devil. Evil doesn't come in horrible ugly forms-it comes in the form of adorable puppies, to lull you in. Tornado Tucker was with us for nearly 1.5 years.... When he would nap (and it was always on me) I dared not move no matter how much I had to pee. 

I'm pretty sure Rocky was almost as bad, I just don't remember it. It was, sleep, get up, poop, pee (anywhere mind you) and then rip through the house in as a little ball of fluff with fangs and sharp claws-destroying anything in their path.

I say this joking, of course. (Sort of) But..puppies really are living terrors....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> I found when Pipper was a puppy, once he finally settled down and went to sleep, ( which seemed to be a rare occasion), I wouldn't even move or barely breathe for fear of waking him up. :w00t: You learn to hold your bladder for a very long time if they are sleeping in your lap :HistericalSmiley:. Don't worry, it will get better. Now he sleeps all day long.


 

sooo true:HistericalSmiley: Matilda will be 10 in April and she still does the Maltese run, and my new baby Maddie will be 4 and she fly around like a little puppy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I may have a slightly different take on it. Firstly, I agree that a four month old puppy likely should be a little on the crazy zoomie side, followed by crashes of sleep, depending on temperament of course.

I am wondering though, if you wellness is agreeing with Amos. My Lola used to be quite crazy depending on the food. When I changed her to homecooking she relaxed unbelievably. Now don't take me wrongly, I am certainly not advocating feeding a puppy homecooked, but I do think it could be a good exercise to slowly change to a different good food to see if you see any difference. If he is slightly allergic or intolerant to one of the ingredients it could cause a reaction. I would choose one with perhaps the same meat etc. as the purina to get a better idea.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
When my Madison was a baby, we called her 'The Cottonball on Crack"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

As playful and rowdy as mine get, and even as puppies, I don't remember them being so hyper all day. It would be in spurts, followed by naps. I agree that , it might be the food not agreeing.


----------



## Cash (Dec 16, 2014)

Amos is resting more this week and just taking spurts of zoomies. Thanks for all the suggestions. I have ordered a small bag of Fromm's to see if it works better for him.


----------

